# WIP deathguard heldrake conversion



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

so im not a big fan of the helldrake model, so i decided to do a conversion, i wanted to get a feel of a giant blight drone, thats been mutated and warpped into a creature of the warp, ive got some really early WIP pictures.



























im equipping it with a bale flamer , this is as far as i have got so far,

all comments welcome


----------



## Contour5 (Nov 29, 2012)

I for one like the Helldrake but I'm looking foward to see what you come up with. Are the purple and metal things at the to old tooth pick lids or something?


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

where's the central big plastic bit from? I am eager to see how it develops


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Contour5 said:


> I for one like the Helldrake but I'm looking foward to see what you come up with. Are the purple and metal things at the to old tooth pick lids or something?


the purple thing is actually a lid from a pot of hot choccy and the metal things are hair catchers for a shower, i just did some cutting to fit them together , these will become the main propulsion system for the big blight drone



Lemmy1916 said:


> where's the central big plastic bit from? I am eager to see how it develops


the big central kit is the orc and gobbo giant Arachnarok Spider found here http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440081a&prodId=prod900159a
*
*


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the concept and the parts choice looks solid so far.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks most promising! I will follow this.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice use of the Arachnarok; I hadn't considered that before. Be interesting to see exactly how this pans out.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ALL SORTED , SO THIS IS AS FAR AS I GOT TODAY


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

*more pictures added and more work done.*

so ive s build the base and mount the model now, ive also addefuel barrel on the underside for the flamer and also finishing up the fatty looking tail.



































all comments and advice welcome.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Bigger pics please!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

really good concept mate and its coming along brilliantly. Have some rep and i will be following this


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

thank you , im just trying to find the right part now to act as arms to hold the main propulsion system , should be fun trying to find the best looking part lol

any suggestions be good.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

This looks rather interesting...keep it coming


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I like where this is headed....


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I knew I already saw something similar: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=4900016-gws

Good luck with it!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Dies Irae said:


> I knew I already saw something similar: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=4900016-gws
> 
> Good luck with it!


thanks id not seen that before i realy should watch the gw site more,
but that propulsion system is what im looking at, just like a giant blight drone, i wonder where the arms are from holding thr propeller up


----------



## Gresil (Sep 16, 2010)

It looked really cool and still does, but I became doubtful when I saw you'd added the spider legs - the use of the Aracnarok abdomen was absolutely perfect, but I think that attaching the legs to it as well (albeit in a strange withered pose) just nods too much to the original kit.

I think it would look perfectly awesome just as a floating flesh ball, i.e. a mega Blight Drone.

But hey, your model, and thanks for sharing this cool project!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Gresil said:


> It looked really cool and still does, but I became doubtful when I saw you'd added the spider legs - the use of the Aracnarok abdomen was absolutely perfect, but I think that attaching the legs to it as well (albeit in a strange withered pose) just nods too much to the original kit.
> 
> I think it would look perfectly awesome just as a floating flesh ball, i.e. a mega Blight Drone.
> 
> But hey, your model, and thanks for sharing this cool project!


sounds cool, what i was kinda wanting to capture is like a normal blight drone has in a sense 'evolved' or gifted by the gods to be more, hence why i put features like the legs on, but also as it gonna be using a heldrakes rules i wanted something that looks like it could tear apart almost any flyer.


----------

